# Toro Timemaster smoking after going down hill



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I've had my Timemaster for a couple years now and the last 4-5 mows The Timemaster smokes after going down my ~18 degree side hill. This only happens after the engine is warm and it only happens one time. I can go up the hill and back down and it won't smoke again.

I have checked to make sure the oil level is not overfilled. Does this sound like a blown head gasket?

Also, the gas cap leaks really bad. I even replaced the cap with an OEM replacement and it leaked even worse.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Do you regularly change the oil? My 11 year old craftsman smokes sometimes when I get the mower unlevel, such as moving around in the shed, or tipping it over on it's side. It goes away once the oil gets burned out of the exhaust. If it runs fine on flat surfaces, I think you're good. It does it when it's warm because the oil is hot which = thinner and its splashing into areas it shouldn't from the hill (Just my opinion from the 2 sentences I read from your statement) Something to monitor for sure. For the fuel cap, is there maybe a gasket/o-ring or something that failed in the first cap that wasn't provided with the new one? I'd closely compare the 2 and see why the new one leaks more. Or maybe you just got a bad one.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

It also could have too much oil in it. I don't know timemasters, but I've seen it before on other mowers.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

What oil do you use? Oil with lower viscosity can easily displace through movements like tilting when compared to one with higher viscosity.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

greencare said:


> What oil do you use? Oil with lower viscosity can easily displace through movements like tilting when compared to one with higher viscosity.


Good point! That's why mine does it more frequently as I use 0-w20 full synthetic. I use this because I always have extra from the cars. It goes in everything. Oil is Oil as long as it's not 80-90 in the winter time. :lol:


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > What oil do you use? Oil with lower viscosity can easily displace through movements like tilting when compared to one with higher viscosity.
> ...


Used standard 30 weight until this year when I decided to try out synthetic 5W-30. A couple of hours before mowing, I cleaned the underside by flipping it over with air filter turned up. It took about an hour, then I returned the mower to its original position. But before mowing, the mower wouldn't start. It took perhaps eight to ten pulls to get it to ignite. And then, for the first time in the mower's lifespan, it started to lightly smoke. I immediately turned it off and checked the oil level. There was no change, so I let it cool off for five minutes before attempting to start again. Next time, it started with one pull, but the smoke persisted for a good five minutes. After mowing, I checked the oil level and it burned off about half an ounce. Never had this problem with the oil weight used before. I will be switching back to SAE 30 next oil change.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

greencare said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


It helps if you let the mower sit for an hour or so after you flipped it back on its wheels. To let the oil settle back down. 
I use 0w-20 because of the wife's 4-runner. It takes 6.4ish qts, I end up buying 2 5 qt jugs and I always have a few qts left over, so it goes in everything. Golf carts, mowers, mustangs, everything. Never had anything blow up.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > rjw0283 said:
> ...


It was sitting for at least four hours before attempting to start. I cleaned under-deck shortly after lunch and mowed in the early evening.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I decided to take it into my local repair shop and got a call from them today. Regarding the leaking gas cap, they said it's actually the tank that is leaking and they are replacing it under warranty. &#128077; And he thought that the smoke was from the oil level being too high. I had checked the oil level but it didn't seem excessively high, but apparently enough to to spill on steep hills. They are going to lower the oil level so we'll see if that resolves my issues.

Thanks agin for the input.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Steely said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I decided to take it into my local repair shop and got a call from them today. Regarding the leaking gas cap, they said it's actually the tank that is leaking and they are replacing it under warranty. 👍 And he thought that the smoke was from the oil level being too high. I had checked the oil level but it didn't seem excessively high, but apparently enough to to spill on steep hills. They are going to lower the oil level so we'll see if that resolves my issues.
> 
> Thanks agin for the input.


That's great. For curiosity purposes, which oil do you use?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I use Toro 5W-30


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Steely said:


> I use Toro 5W-30


Figured. If you still have smoking with lower oil, try switching to 30W.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Toro is the absolute best oil the dealer told me to use in my Timemaster, and I did use it 1yr. I started using 10w 30 full synthetic Mobil 1 last year.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Toro is the absolute best oil the dealer told me to use in my Timemaster, and I did use it 1yr. I started using 10w 30 full synthetic Mobil 1 last year.


Why did you change? Did anything go wrong with Toro's 5W-30 if that is what you are speaking of?


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

greencare said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Toro is the absolute best oil the dealer told me to use in my Timemaster, and I did use it 1yr. I started using 10w 30 full synthetic Mobil 1 last year.
> ...


No specific reason. I would have to order the toro online or drive 30 min to get it from the dealer. I can get mobil 1 at Walmart or any auto store near my house. 
I specifically chose mobil 1 because that's what Allen hayne recommended.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


The hard starting issue I had after flipping the mower over stemmed from using a lower weight oil, Mobil 1 5W-30.


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Batsonbe said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


FWIW, you can get Toro oil at Tractor Supply, if you have one close.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

MarshalOfFire said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. They're unfortunately almost a 30 minute ride for me as well.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Disclaimer: I haven't read the entire thread.

I had one from 2013 and the engine went bad. Make sure you have one of the newer ones where they resolved the engine issues. I actually went through 2 in one season.

I used Mobile 1 full synthetic 5W-30, regularly changed oil, premium maintenance if you will.


----------

